# Fast web browser for FreeBSD?



## Deleted member 2077 (Jan 8, 2010)

What's a fast web browser for FreeBSD?  I'm running on an older machine and firefox is a bit to much (memory and cpu).  Any other GRAPHICAL web browsers that are faster?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 8, 2010)

Opera with static QT / Opera 10.50 alpha/beta (does not contain QT)

or

Midori/Adora/Epiphany (all with WebKit)


----------



## Aprogas (Jan 8, 2010)

dillo is fast but very basic (no javascript, no animated gif, etc.)


----------

